# UFO's? anyone?... anyone?



## quagRZ (Jun 3, 2011)

So i was living in a cabin at this hunting camp in Florida, one night i go out side to take a piss and i look off into the distant tree line and see two red lights, one of the lights was a little higher up and to the left of the other, they were not strobing lights like you would see on the aircraft usually flying in our skys just a constant red glow, also the lights traveled at the same speed never straying from one another the whole time i could see them, well a week after that i was watching the news and they were talking about some unidentified flying red lights over Florida.. thought it was pretty weird well what are your thoughts on this you folk believe in aliens? ever seen anything weird in the sky? or think this might be some government cover up? me personally i believe there is some other intelligent beings out there.


----------



## 0ddity (Jun 4, 2011)

There are just way too many stories, video tapes, and general weirdness to totally disregard UFO's. Several governments have released information about studying UFO'S as well. The Mexican government, French, and British governments just to name a few. 
-
I've heard plenty of stories of people seeing UFO's in northern Wisconsin and Upper Michigan. Supposedly a hot spot for UFO'S. I myself have not seen one. I'm definitely looking forward to the day that I do.


----------



## quagRZ (Jun 4, 2011)

i would like to see the inside of a UFO, would be great i say.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 4, 2011)

I had a sighting with an ex of mine when we were riding from Fairbanks, AK to Seward, AK.

We were riding porch on a grainer (about 1 AM in the summer. Not too dark, not too bright.) and caught one of those "revolving" pyramidal monstrosities. Thing was pretty huge from what I could tell. It was hovering a large height above the tree-line of a nearby-ish hill. A pretty intense encounter, I think. 

You know how you can tell something is making a noise by observing how it moves? It was like that, as well, but obviously we couldn't hear a fucking thing. I know that if we would have had a decent camera we would have gotten off in order to take some decent pictures. Alas, it always seems to work that way with UFOs. Shit just goes wrong so no one can really grab a great shot of it.


----------



## Murf (Jun 4, 2011)

Of course i belive in life beyond our own , it only makes sence . Theres an infinite ammount of solar systems and galaxies , which means theres a shit ton of planets. the fact that were the ONLY life is just nationalism with lack of better/correct word. We think were the shit. Never had an encounter , but i dont really pay much attention to that kinda thing. never been spooked by a ghoast but i belive in it. I also dont belive that a lot of the ufo pictures they show are real. it all PR , there not gonna show us the real pictures just the ones that are doubt-able. people would go nutty.


----------



## quagRZ (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah seems people only see the real weirdness of the skys above when they do not have a camera available, but thats how it goes i guess.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 27, 2011)

I've seen some pretty crazy shit. A friend of mine has a bit more experience on that though, but in terms of UFOs I've some things years ago that didnt move quite right. They looked like stars but they would do a 360 and go the other away, and then one appeared went real fast and a second later another did the same thing in the same spot. I defiantly believe in aliens, but I also don't think we are such a special species that we are constantly being observed by one that seems to be a bit more bright.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 27, 2011)

i work as a handyman for a retired airforce pilot. the other day, while we were mending one of the horse fences, i asked him if he ever saw a ufo while he was flying. he said that i would not believe all the things that he, and his crew saw, and could not explain. i tried to get him to go into specifics, but he would not, citing his confidentality agreement with the goverment. i have done work for him for about 6 years, and could tell that he wasn't pulling my leg.


----------



## Alaska (Jul 3, 2011)

Wolf said:


> I've seen some pretty crazy shit. A friend of mine has a bit more experience on that though, but in terms of UFOs I've some things years ago that didnt move quite right. They looked like stars but they would do a 360 and go the other away, and then one appeared went real fast and a second later another did the same thing in the same spot. I defiantly believe in aliens, but I also don't think we are such a special species that we are constantly being observed by one that seems to be a bit more bright.



I disagree. I think any life in the universe has to be pretty special... Certain things have to go just right. The chances that we're here are nigh impossible.


----------



## Menyun (Jul 4, 2011)

I definately believe... kinda have two spins on it though... one would be my religious belief (kinda a unconventional christian) but how I see it is out of billions and billions of solar systems out their how could I be naive enough to think that with all that power God only created us. Then the other one kinda a twist off that but more of a scientific perspective is that if their are aliens and they evolved on a entirely different planet how the hell are most the sightings of aliens of a humanoid creature? the chances of a inteligent creature ending up looking anything like us is like 1-infinate possibility. So the conclusion I came to is that one either what we think of as God is really just aliens or god also created them and we were both created in his image.... I've never had any sightings of my own though, would be cool. Then their is always a possibility that maybe we have had a very small number of encounters that our government took advantage and re-engineered their own craft and thats all people are seeing. Is either one of our own or someone elses... Almost makes more sense to me that way over having aliens constantly watching our planet. Would definately be something you wouldn't want to let anyone know about... a craft that could fly fast enough to get to the other side of the planet in a matter of mins and could go from 1000's of mph to 0 instantly with somehow not killing the driver from g forces... used in a war theirs nothing you could do to stop something like that.. maybe get lucky but unlikely. Sure as hell wouldn't want the knowledge of how to make one to get in the wrong hands.


----------



## Storm Smokes Rocks (Aug 16, 2011)

i would like to meet an alien squatter and spange across the galaxy!!! how badass would that be?


----------



## plagueship (Aug 21, 2011)

space squatters are the shit. i wanted to be han solo so bad when i was little.

op's story sounds like it could be a conventional human aircraft - details?

once while riding a freight in northern nevada, i saw a light moving in very strange way, shooting rapidly around a quarter of the sky and stopping and turning on a dime. this was the clearest and most un-light-polluted sky i've seen anywhere and i saw a number of shooting stars and a satellite or two the same night.

i don't know what i saw, but this type of motion has been widely reported in ufo sightings, and nevada is ufo central, although i wasn't thinking about any of this before i saw it. i was also really sleep deprived. so. i've thought more about ufos since then. obviously there are a lot of theories out there and most of them suffer from a lack of material evidence. the anecdotal evidence, however, is so widespread and includes such consistent trends among reports separated in time and space that there has to be SOMETHING to them.

certainly there are huge government lands and military bases in nevada. the us gov't certainly brought a ton of nazi scientists over to work on secret projects who were working on some crazy stuff over there. so. who fucing knows. the x-files is pretty awesome.


----------

